# Flavour RDA



## JoeBlowsClouds (3/7/16)

Hey all.

Needed some help as per normal.
So for this month of my vape budget I am buying a mod and a dripper. Which is where the problem lies.
I am left with about 600 to spend on a dripper and I'm looking for something that has amazing flavour.

Any suggestions are appreciated
@Rob Fisher suggested the petri from sirvape and yes we know it is a clone.

Thanks all


----------



## Silver (3/7/16)

Hi @JoeBlowsClouds
Most of my flavour chasing happens on my BF atties on my Reos.
RM2 for MTL which I find better for accurate flavour
And the Nuppin for reasonably restricted lung hits
But both of these are being used at relatively lowish power (say 20-40 W)

As a result I have very little experience with RDAs. I have a DogeV2 for big air big lung hits. Good flavour and big clouds but better suited to lower 3mg and 6mg juices. And although I like this type of experience i also like my throat hit while flavour chasing.

I think it depends on whether you want lung hits or mouth to lung and how much power you like vaping at. Whether you want big clouds as well and whether you want a warmish vape.

Let us know and maybe some of the more experienced RDA folk can better advise you


----------



## WDE (3/7/16)

Have you considered the Geekvape tsunami? It's super easy to build on, I have found flavour to be really good and it is a good looking dripper (also has single coil airflow option). I don't have too much experience with others but have been enjoying the tsunami from day one.


----------



## zadiac (3/7/16)

Pollux clone, Double vision clone. Both atties have amazing flavor. Pollux is three post and the double vision is a two post design.


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (3/7/16)

Okay so just as @Silver suggested here is a little more to know.
I vape anywhere between 60 and 80 watts.
I like warm vaper.
And on this RDA clouds mean nothing to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (3/7/16)

Virtually any RDA can be a flavor machine if its design is conducive to producing flavor rich vapor with the right build for the liquid it will be running. Generic builds can work good enough in a variety of RDA's for some folks. But IMO if you want the best the liquid has to offer "to your tastes", you build for the liquid itself in each RDA you run it in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (3/7/16)

I have an Aeolus Lite and I love it! Fantastic flavour IMO.

I have heard great things about the Tsunami but have not tried one. The same goes for the Sapor with regards to great flavour.
I also have a Mutation X V5 but I prefer my Aeolus Lite for flavour compared to the Mutation.

The iJust 2 tank does not come close to my drippers in terms of flavour.


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/7/16)

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Needed some help as per normal.
> So for this month of my vape budget I am buying a mod and a dripper. Which is where the problem lies.
> ...



Hows it going bud.
Flavour you looking for then get yourself the Petri my brother.
I have not tried the clone compared to the authentic but i know uncle @Rob Fisher had a clone before he got the authentic so maybe uncle rob can tell you if there is any diffrence.

I still feel there is a reason you payimg more for the authentic but maybe its only a slight diffrence.

My opinion is keep your R600 next month add R900 to it and buy yourself a authentic Petri.
I know us vapers cant wait but it will be worth it brother.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hows it going bud.
> Flavour you looking for then get yourself the Petri my brother.
> I have not tried the clone compared to the authentic but i know uncle @Rob Fisher had a clone before he got the authentic so maybe uncle rob can tell you if there is any diffrence.
> 
> ...



The clone isn't too bad.... tolerances are tight and it's a bit of a pain but it was good enough to get me to shell out for an authentic. The authetic is of course perfect.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

